# why refine? sell scrap



## crazyboy (Jun 8, 2008)

It seems like a lot of people know that there are alot of stupid people on ebay who are willing to pay more for gold fingers and pins then you can get from refining them.

so why don't you just harvest some fingers from computers and sell them instead of processing and refining yourself?

As soon as I find a source of scrap gold or computers and a place to dispose of them this is what i plan to do.


----------



## Noxx (Jun 8, 2008)

This is all about a passion, an hobby 

If you wish to make the most money out of it, do like you plan to do.


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jun 9, 2008)

Scrapping and refining supplements my income but more importantly it's about learning and getting in adventures. Your right about making more money selling scrap to rubes, but where's the fun in that?


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 9, 2008)

Sell your scrap gold on eBay! Then watch the price of gold double in value, as your dollar shrinks.

Read up on fiat money. then you'll understand why those folks on eBay are competing for your gold and silver.

In the near future you and I will have to learn new methods of survival, when our trading partners no longer accept our paper currency and demand gold.

gustavus


----------



## Noxx (Jun 9, 2008)

gustavus said:


> In the near future you and I will have to learn new methods of survival, when our trading partners no longer accept our paper currency and demand gold.



Hey, are you talking about Canada ?  Our economy almost follows yours I think.


----------



## Irons (Jun 9, 2008)

gustavus said:


> Sell your scrap gold on eBay! Then watch the price of gold double in value, as your dollar shrinks.
> 
> Read up on fiat money. then you'll understand why those folks on eBay are competing for your gold and silver.
> 
> ...



In the US, except for a few cases, there is a 28% capitals gains tax on bullion and rounds. Gold scrap and ore concentrates don't fall in that category so a lot of investors will pay more than spot for Gold scrap because of the long term financial benefit.


----------



## Irons (Jun 9, 2008)

gustavus said:


> Sell your scrap gold on eBay! Then watch the price of gold double in value, as your dollar shrinks.
> 
> Read up on fiat money. then you'll understand why those folks on eBay are competing for your gold and silver.
> 
> ...



Here's a good explanation of why you should not sell your Gold unless you absolutely have to:

http://www.kitco.com/ind/fekete/jun052008.html


----------



## Gotrek (Jun 9, 2008)

Noxx said:


> gustavus said:
> 
> 
> > In the near future you and I will have to learn new methods of survival, when our trading partners no longer accept our paper currency and demand gold.
> ...



He is in canada 

and I think our trading partners are overseas. Russia already doesn't want US/CAN money, China either, India not so much. All the next super powers have climbed the ladder and elarnt to play the game. They don't want our currency.


----------



## Art Corbit (Jun 18, 2008)

gustavus,

I think in the near future our "Trading Partners" will be the least of our problems. I'm afraid this gathering of idiots we now have in Washington that has allowed the fuel prices to go so high has already sealed our fate.

Your gold, silver or paper money won't do you any good no matter how much of it you have. There just won't be anything to buy. The American People are in the most dangerous position they have ever been in in history. We don't produce what we consume so that leaves us depending on someone else for the very things we must have to survive. What good will Gold or anything else do us if there is nothing on the shelves to buy?

People had better start paying attention to what is going on around them. A couple of stupid moves has started the domino effect and the more that falls the larger they will get. We are only seeing the beginning of it now but most people are not even seeing that.

Art


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jun 18, 2008)

Our position reminds me of the Portugese and Spanish when they were filthy rich in silver and gold from the Americas. They bought most everything from other countries. England, France, Denmark and the Netherlands got strong and rich supplying staples. Portugal and Spain have been 3rd world ever since.


----------



## Art Corbit (Jun 18, 2008)

Rag and Bone,

That is exactly where we sit right now and we will fall also. There has never been a nation that came to super power that hasn't fallen. The people that run this nation are just stupid enough to believe they are smart enough to prevent this from happening to us. One day they will be known for the fools they are.

As always we the people sitting down on the bottom of this heap will be the ones hurt the most. In this area we have already had 2 banks fall and now several others are in serious trouble. We have thousands of high dollar homes sitting empty with some banks name on the sign in the front yard and no takers. The value of real estate is dropping like a rock and will go a lot lower before this is over.

Building crews are rolling up their tools and going to the house. The only new homes that are being built are the ones with approved, signed loans on them. As they say. "We ain't seen nothing yet".

Art


----------



## Irons (Jun 18, 2008)

Why Gold Could Reach $20,000 an Ounce


By Tom Dyson

Jun 17 2008 1:35PM
www.dailywealth.com


The amount of liquid savings I keep in gold would make the average investor choke.

In fact, on the occasions when I have told people how much of my money is in gold, they think I'm nuts. Gold represents over 50% of my savings. When folks hear that, they think I'm making a crazy speculation on the price of gold. Or they think I'm an eccentric.

I tell them investing in gold is the safest place to keep your money. It's the modern equivalent of putting money under the mattress. Gold is such a conservative investment it doesn't even pay an interest rate.

--snip--

Chris Weber, the editor of the excellent Weber Global Opportunities Report, makes the calculation in the most recent issue of his newsletter. He adds up the value of all the paper money in the world... and comes up with $100 trillion. Then he divides this by the total amount of "above ground" gold in existence – 5 billion ounces – and comes up with a fair value of gold at $20,000 an ounce.


read more here:


http://tinyurl.com/6ov8u9


----------



## Oz (Jun 18, 2008)

Irons,

I have been reading Daily Wealth for almost 2 years. They are very often well written and insightful.


----------



## OMG (Jun 18, 2008)

I still think energy (oil, etc) would be the most stable. Technology would be the only thing that would make energy worth less. Gold is the same as paper money. It's value is determined by what people say its worth, not its actual worth. With energy you actually buy worth. The energy is the equivalent to work, things can be done with it. With gold you have to hope you can find some idiot to buy it at a higher price than you did, otherwise all you have is a shiny rock.


----------



## Art Corbit (Jun 18, 2008)

Irons,

There is no doubt about it Gold is the most secure form of money but what I am saying is there won't be anything to buy. What you have to pay with won't matter. Most of our food supply could be gone in a week. 

It is said in the LA Basin there is only a 3 day supply of food on hand at any given time. Anything more than that is on trucks headed for the basin. What if those trucks were to stop or even slow down? This could happen and it just might not take all that much to dom it. Turn off the electricity and blow a few bridges and it's done. The bottom line is we are all in a boat with a big hole in the bottom of it. We are going down and no amount of bailing will prevent it.

Art


----------

